# Mystery quilt on Quilting Board starts today



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I love mystery quilts and a new one has started today on the Quilting Board. Come join in the fun.
http://www.quiltingboard.com/blocks...ystery-quilt-train-ride-whoo-hoo-t253413.html


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I won't be participating but I and everyone else would enjoy seeing your progress. We'll be here to cheer you on. :goodjob: :bouncy:


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, the Quilting Board Mystery train is hurtling down the tracks with around 35 to 38 of us on board with lots of other riders cheering us on. See link above for more info.

Here are my fabric choices, and the second picture is the first step completed -- half square triangles (not put together in a pinwheel -- I just like to play with fabric).


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

What's the next step? Pictures!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Oh, sorry. Here is where we are at present: stars, and two HST squares. We still haven't used one of the fabrics. On Saturday we will receive another clue that, according to our fearless leader, might let the cat out of the bag. But she hopes to keep it a mystery for one more week. 
Edited to add -- oops! I can't edit the pics but the start is the same size as the two HST squares.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

And, the mystery over at QCA is done. I deviated from the arrangement of the blocks, but I really liked the way the double hearts showed up (you might have to squint to see them). This is how mine turned out:


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

The quilt top is pretty. I like brown & blue quilts.

The quilting board mystery quilt blocks are very colorful. It will be a bright quilt to cheer you up during the dreary days of winter.

Thanks for sharing and I look forward to seeing the next step.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thank you, Gretchen. Bright it is, but I think I'm going to like the end result. 

I decided to switch the "E" colour from hot pink to red after I saw how it was going to be used. Several folks also switched. Had I know how prominent the "E" was going to be, I would have used the teal in that spot. But that's the downside to mysteries -- you don't knownhow the colours are going to play well together. This week we made 16-1/2" blocks with the star in the middle and a different combo of fabrics around the edge. Next week will be the big reveal and we'll see how it all comes together. I still don't have a clue how the hourglass blocks we made last week are going to fit with these huge star blocks.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Bummer, I missed this one! Things are so hectic here right now. Maybe I'll be able to make the next one. Your quilt is beautiful, Belfrybat.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

And it's done. I messed up on the orientation of the hourglass blocks in the bottom two stars, but decided since this is for me, they could just be my humility blocks. I really love this pattern, and am also making one in scrappy, which I should finish in a couple of days. I really think this was my favourite mystery.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I love it! And the different hourglass set make the quilt uniquely yours, no one else's is like it. :banana:

Doesn't it feel great to have the top completed, but the quilt isn't completely finished until it is quilted and bound. Are you going to start on that now? Or is the top going into storage awhile in hope it will miraculously quilt and bind itself? I've tried that already and it doesn't work for me.

Thank you for sharing your project with us. :goodjob:


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I just finished the scrappy version of the above mystery quilt and decided I like it better than the original. So I made it longer and wider and will use it on my bed. I just hope my cat doesn't chew a hole in it as she did my mother's quilt. Grrrr!


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Under the _2014 Calendar of Events_ on the_ Swaps/Work along/Tutorials_ site they list a mystery quilt that was supposed to start in August. I don't think that ever happened. Everyone gets busy.

Since you enjoy mystery quilts Belfry, perhaps you could coordinate one. Just a thought. 

I probably wouldn't participate because I already have a monthly mystery quilt in progress besides 2 BOM projects going on.


----------

